# Rib Question ?



## Cliff H. (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it really nessesary to trim spare ribs?

I don't recall the skirt meat burning or drying out while still attatched to the spare but I do know that I seem to waste the trimmings when they are cooked seperate from the rest of the rib rack.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2007)

Until I started reading all the BBQ forum I never trimmed spare ribs.  I snack on the trimming now while I smoke the ribs.  I also had never removed the membrane.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

I always remove the membrane. Personal choice I guess. I also remove the skirt and Q it along side till it's done. I then look to the left, then to the right; if the coast is clear I eat it


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 15, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is it really nessesary to trim spare ribs?
> 
> I don't recall the skirt meat burning or drying out while still attatched to the spare but I do know that I seem to waste the trimmings when they are cooked seperate from the rest of the rib rack.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Is it necessary?  No.  All trimming does is makes for a more uniform and eye appealing finished product.  Bottomline, it's cosmetic in my opinion.


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't cook the trimmings nearly as long as you are cooking the ribs.  You're just over cooking them.

No, you don't have to trim spares.  It just makes them look more uniform.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 15, 2007)

I started trimming after reading up also.  I guess the problem I am having is knowing when to take the trimmings off.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

IMHO, trimming is optional and for looks. However, I trim mine and use them for other things.  Kinda like the neckbone from poultry. Set it aside for other uses.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 15, 2007)

Clarifying my last post...I do trim and remove the membrane now.  I didn't until after joining these BBQ forums. All of my BBQ finished products (ribs, butts, brisket) has greatly improved.  I really don't care for the restaurants in this area anymore.

My chicken is still much better on the grill than the smoker.


----------



## SoEzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I started trimming after reading up also.  I guess the problem I am having is knowing when to take the trimmings off.



Take them off when they are cooked! Duh!  

Only joking, they will take different times depending on many factors, size and thickness and the temp at the grate. I normally take one piece off after about an hour, and slice it to see if it is cooked all the way through, sometimes they are, sometimes they need another 20 - 30 minutes, if it needs a little longer it goes back on the grate. 

I don't leave them on past about an hour and a half. at the longest.

One of the other things I like to do with them, is experiment with different rubs on the trimmings than I have ever used before, it gives you enough surface for the rub, but not enough that you waste it, if you don't like the way they turned out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2007)

good point on using different rubs on the trimmings.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

I just trim the flap on the back. Season the meat side and cook with membrane on until almost done. Then I finish them over charcoal to sauce and "melt" the membrane off.

Tim


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

I always wondered....why trim before cooking with the exception of contests? To me, it's easier to trim after they are cooked, and you don't have to worry about when to put the trimmings on, or take them off.

Just my thoughts and ramblings. Feel free to disregard if need be.

Tim


----------



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm too new to know what he is talking about, but here is my opinion.

I have cooked all my ribs thus far without trimming and removing the membrane.  If you rub your ribs (and  I think most of us do) the membrane seems to be something that can keep the rub from getting into the meat.  At least in my case, I remove the membrane and dampen the surface with vegatable oil so the rub sticks like a crust.  Then I let them sit for 24 hours before I remove them from the fridge and let them come to room temp just before cooking.

Second, the trimming... well, lets just say it's easier for this newby to cook when the ribs are uniform.  I spend my first few times concentrating on the thicker end with the extra meat and all the while I was drying out the thinner side.  

I've got a long way to go but here is the best part.  Every single rib I have cooked, overdone or not was not wasted and my friends swear that every batch getss better.   This is one tasty learning curve.

Chiles


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2007)

Chilies, that's the best part, eating your trials! The bottom line is what ever works for you and your family is all that matters. Everything else is just what works for somebody else!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

But doesn't leaving the membrane on produce a more tender rib due to the retaining of moisture? Do you really get a lot of rub penetration on the bone side resulting in extra flavor?

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 17, 2007)

That membrane is one tough piece of gut.  I prefer to remove it.  A lot of follks leave it on or do a xx score on it.

I see where testing rubs would be quite usefull on trimmings.  I will have to watch my time a little better next time.  I think I over cooked them by about an hour.


----------



## SoEzzy (Jan 18, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> I always wondered....why trim before cooking with the exception of contests? To me, it's easier to trim after they are cooked, and you don't have to worry about when to put the trimmings on, or take them off.
> 
> Just my thoughts and ramblings. Feel free to disregard if need be.
> 
> Tim



If you want a clean membrane pull, it helps if you have taken the trimmings off before hand.

Try it as an experiment next time you do ribs, do everthng the same for two lots of ribs but take the membrane off one set and leave it on the other, divide the ribs equally round the family membrane less and membraned in the same amount, and see what the difference the family thinks here is.

I love experimenting on the family.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 18, 2007)

I've done ribs many different ways. I'll take membrane on any day. Because when it's all said and done, the membrane comes off from finishing the ribs on a charcoal grill at the end, and the charcoal finish add's a killer flavor. I like leaving the racks whole because they're ust easier to deal with in my opinion. In a competition, it would be different.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 18, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> I've done ribs many different ways. I'll take membrane on any day. Because when it's all said and done, the membrane comes off from finishing the ribs on a charcoal grill at the end, and the charcoal finish add's a killer flavor. I like leaving the racks whole because they're ust easier to deal with in my opinion. In a competition, it would be different.



It sounds like there are a couple of different methods of cooking being discussed.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> CarolinaQue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely. It's a little more work, but well wrth it in my opinion! But there's more than one way to skin a cat....I mean...um...er...cook ribs!

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 18, 2007)

Smoke the ribs till done or almost done and then sear the membrane off while adding a layer of crust and flavor.  Is that correct ?  

Do you grill finish on both sides of the rib or just the bone side ?


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Smoke the ribs till done or almost done and then sear the membrane off while adding a layer of crust and flavor.  Is that correct ?
> 
> Do you grill finish on both sides of the rib or just the bone side ?



Pretty much. I smoke them for about 4 hours or so, just until they bend fairly easily. Then I put em on a medium hot grill to sauce and finish for about 30-45 minutes or until the bones pull back a 1/4 of an inch or so.

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds interesting.  I will have to try it.  

Both sides?


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 18, 2007)

I think that you'll like it!!!  

Tim


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is it really nessesary to trim spare ribs?
> 
> I don't recall the skirt meat burning or drying out while still attatched to the spare but I do know that I seem to waste the trimmings when they are cooked seperate from the rest of the rib rack.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Sometimes I do ,sometimes I dont trim the spare ribs. As for the membrane I have never removed them and have never had any complaints from those that eat them. Now for a contest I would probably do both.


----------



## john pen (Jan 19, 2007)

I trim for the reason of making the finished product easier to eat (not having to deal with all the little chunks of cartilige on the skirt)...I like to take the trimmings and clean them up removing all the meat and then eother use it in sauce or beans. My latest fav is to take the meat after I trim it, and toss it with my fav rub, then throw it in a screaming hot fry pan and use bbq sauce for dipping...


----------

